# Decided on the Hydro Pro 32



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

After the red team cancelled my HSS1332ATD on me and all of the uncertainty involved there.... I decided to go back and look at Ariens.

It looks like a Sherman tank with an indestructible snow spewing 420cc of power. 

I feel good getting something even more American...

It also looks heavy as could be. I won't know for sure until it arrives. I looked at the 28 HP and decided I wanted something a little bigger.

Apparently, these are difficult to find too.... Something about a hard to find machine is appealing to me. I hope I am not making a mistake buying something on its way out. 

Getting this thing in and out of the truck bed may be a struggle. 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any advice from someone who has one? Anything to look for? 

Just thought I'd share my excitement. 



This helped my decision too...


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

You made a good choice, this is a very durable, powerful and easy to use machine.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats on the hydro pro 32 you just purchased


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

You will really like the Hyro Pro. I have the 28" and can work at full speed almost all the time because of the power to width ratio. Even at 32" you will be able to go at a fast pace. My only negative with the machine is reverse is too under-powered. It's still better than any friction wheel setup, but not what it should be. Since going forward is nearly unstoppable with the hyrdo, you can get into situations reverse can't get you out of. You won't like the 32" too much then and it can be a nightmare for track units. I haven't chopped a block of ice as in the video, but I have mistakenly chopped up a 4x4 no problem. Very impressive machine.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> You will really like the Hyro Pro. I have the 28" and can work at full speed almost all the time because of the power to width ratio. Even at 32" you will be able to go at a fast pace. My only negative with the machine is reverse is too under-powered. It's still better than any friction wheel setup, but not what it should be. Since going forward is nearly unstoppable with the hyrdo, you can get into situations reverse can't get you out of. You won't like the 32" too much then and it can be a nightmare for track units. I haven't chopped a block of ice as in the video, but I have mistakenly chopped up a 4x4 no problem. Very impressive machine.


That's good to know. I shouldn't see too much insane snow, but needed something that can haul and not get bogged down on the curb. I'll be watching for the power in reverse. 

Thanks


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

I bought the exact same model last year, it works like a champ. 

The only issue (small issue) is holding down the drive leaver/handle, it gets a little taxing after some time, some others here have posted the same. I think its is has to do more with using the Hydro, you never really need to let up on the drive lever as you use the Hydro lever 99% of the time. 

Its crazy giving the size of the thing how easy it is to control, kinda makes me think I should have got the 36" model! Was a little leery of the AutoTurn but its the best thing since sliced bread. Thought the chute control was a little funky to but so far so good.

When you get it you will noticed how well balanced it is, its so lite in the front. You are going to think there is no way this is not going to ride on top of the snow, it hangs tight no worries. With the AutoTurn and given how lite it is you can turn it around with one hand. 

I also thought the handwarmers were some marketing gimmick, well I'm converted, a very nice touch. 

Almost forgot the most important part, the power ratio is perfect, the motor just chugs along, it don't care how deep the snow is.


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

The dealers in my area all said Ariens has already sold out of the all the hydros and most of the pro units this year. I had to search for a dealer that had a hydro pro 28 in stock a few weekends ago. That dealer is backed up on assembling them. My delivery date is the 24th. I am afraid of the balance though, hope it doesnt ride up the bank like my 1997 824 deluxe did. Its also something i have not had issues with for a while now thanks to the powershift. 

PS- on my way out after buying, i noticed a HSS928 on the floor. I didn't know honda did all those updates this year and i was/am second guessing my purchase.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> The dealers in my area all said Ariens has already sold out of the all the hydros and most of the pro units this year. I had to search for a dealer that had a hydro pro 28 in stock a few weekends ago. That dealer is backed up on assembling them. My delivery date is the 24th. I am afraid of the balance though, hope it doesnt ride up the bank like my 1997 824 deluxe did. Its also something i have not had issues with for a while now thanks to the powershift.
> 
> PS- on my way out after buying, i noticed a HSS928 on the floor. I didn't know honda did all those updates this year and i was/am second guessing my purchase.



It is a big purchase and of course you want to be happy/confident that you made a good choice. You will not regret buying that machine it is very powerful, well-built and will last for many years. It never hurts to add a weight kit I bought mine at Jackssmallengines.com they offer good selection and pricing.

Honda did make some major changes, there are currently some issues with the transmission, you can check this forum for details. They are both great machines but you will not be disappointed with your Hydro Pro 28 it is a beast and Ariens customer support is second to none.

All the best.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> The dealers in my area all said Ariens has already sold out of the all the hydros and most of the pro units this year. I had to search for a dealer that had a hydro pro 28 in stock a few weekends ago. That dealer is backed up on assembling them. My delivery date is the 24th. I am afraid of the balance though, hope it doesnt ride up the bank like my 1997 824 deluxe did. Its also something i have not had issues with for a while now thanks to the powershift.
> 
> PS- on my way out after buying, i noticed a HSS928 on the floor. I didn't know honda did all those updates this year and i was/am second guessing my purchase.


I've seen a few hydros on the floor around here in the last few months, but all but one are gone. I initially wanted the Honda line, but had my 1332 order cancelled and everybody acted like it would take an act of Congress to get one. The best date I could get was Dec. 18 and I don't trust it.

I find it interesting that you found one on the floor. The 32 wasn't easy to find either. Dealer acted like he called far and wide and I'm paying the freight to get it here. I don't share the fear on the balance, but we shall see.


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

dddusn said:


> I find it interesting that you found one on the floor. The 32 wasn't easy to find either. Dealer acted like he called far and wide and I'm paying the freight to get it here. I don't share the fear on the balance, but we shall see.


Interesting that i found a Hydro pro? OR found a honda?

The dealer i ended up at happens to be a sub company of another. I cannot recall the name, but the parent company act as a regional distributor of ariens. I found that out from other sources.

As for the hss928. They buy them in bulk as well, however the only one they had on the floor had a big SOLD tag. Not sure what they had for inventory.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Interesting that i found a Hydro pro? OR found a honda?
> 
> The dealer i ended up at happens to be a sub company of another. I cannot recall the name, but the parent company act as a regional distributor of ariens. I found that out from other sources.
> 
> As for the hss928. They buy them in bulk as well, however the only one they had on the floor had a big SOLD tag. Not sure what they had for inventory.


Where abouts are you located?


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

nafterclifen said:


> Where abouts are you located?


Sudbury, MA (about 20 min west of boston)


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

Noreaster said:


> Sudbury, MA (about 20 min west of boston)


I know I was able to get a HydroPro 28 about a month ago but I've been holding out to wait and see the new Honda blowers before I made my decision. I hope I don't regret waiting because I'm now concerned that I might not be able to get the machine that I want.


----------



## dddusn (Oct 20, 2015)

nafterclifen said:


> I know I was able to get a HydroPro 28 about a month ago but I've been holding out to wait and see the new Honda blowers before I made my decision. I hope I don't regret waiting because I'm now concerned that I might not be able to get the machine that I want.


Finding the Honda in a store is what I guessed to be near impossible based on my searches. I saw a Hydro 28 or two a month ago on the floor, but nothing bigger and those are both gone. Those tranny problems make me think waiting on the Honda is smart. 

Everyone I talked to was insistent that the Ariens was the way to go. People on here seem to hold Honda to be the better choice.


----------



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

dddusn said:


> Everyone I talked to was insistent that the Ariens was the way to go. People on here seem to hold Honda to be the better choice.


First and foremost, both very fine machines.

The waiting on the honda is more of a supply and demand problem, i really doubt there will be any non-resolvable issues. Even if you had a bad tranny now, its not like you are stuck with it. They are making good on the issue. Finding one to buy is the issue.

I made my decision on the Hydro Pro 28 last season. I was more worried about the ariens changing stuff, that i failed to check if honda updated the 20+ year old design. Sure enough, they did. And they altered nearly everything that steered me away from the honda. Snow moving volume effectiveness is still to be determined. 

I think if i were walking into the dealer today, the power steering on the tracked honda would be my choice. 
If you are not looking at a $2500 machine - then ariens will be your choice.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Honda makes a very high quality residential snowblower. Very well built and refined and they have earned their reputation. BUT, the key word is residential. If you look at the gauge of the steel used and the overall component build, there's a reason the Hyro Pro is called a commercial machine. All the commercial operators in my area that supplement with walk behind snowblowers use the Ariens Pro series, Hydro usually. I don't see the Honda's bucket or gear case holding up like the Ariens, or throwing snow as far either. As much as I don't care for my Briggs, it has a lot more output than the biggest engine Honda offers. Now I'm talking about real commercial abuse here, not what a typical homeowner will put a machine through. Big difference.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> It is a big purchase and of course you want to be happy/confident that you made a good choice. You will not regret buying that machine it is very powerful, well-built and will last for many years. It never hurts to add a weight kit I bought mine at Jackssmallengines.com they offer good selection and pricing.
> 
> Honda did make some major changes, there are currently some issues with the transmission, you can check this forum for details. They are both great machines but you will not be disappointed with your Hydro Pro 28 it is a beast and Ariens customer support is second to none.
> 
> All the best.


The Ariens dealer in CT told me this today.

Just spoke with my factory rep and the 32 hydro is sold out for the year. It was a very limited production model because it utilized a motor that had been discontinued. It will have a different motor next year.


----------



## SmokinBuddha (Oct 6, 2015)

dddusn said:


> I've seen a few hydros on the floor around here in the last few months, but all but one are gone. I initially wanted the Honda line, but had my 1332 order cancelled and everybody acted like it would take an act of Congress to get one. The best date I could get was Dec. 18 and I don't trust it.
> 
> I find it interesting that you found one on the floor. The 32 wasn't easy to find either. Dealer acted like he called far and wide and I'm paying the freight to get it here. I don't share the fear on the balance, but we shall see.


The Hydro Pro 32 is very hard to find since it's very limited for 2016. Most dealers are sold out and if you can find one, buy it and don't think about it, since it will be gone when you decide to buy one. Ariens discontinued the Briggs and Stratton engine for the Hydro Pro, so they didn't make many for 2016. 2017 models will have a new engine for the Pro series. 

Shouldn't you get free shipping for your snowblower? 

In the beginning I was looking at the Honda HSS1332ATD and had one on order, but my order was cancelled. This is when I decided to look at the Ariens Hydro Pro 32. I went to my local dealer yesterday and bought the last available Hydro Pro 32.


----------

